
China’s Next Target: U.S. Microchip Hegemony - Element_
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-next-target-u-s-microchip-hegemony-1501168303
======
arcanus
> Big U.S. players like Intel Corp. and Micron Technology Inc. find themselves
> in a bind—eager to expand in China but wary of losing out to state-sponsored
> rivals.

China has done this to many companies, Google, Uber, Facebook, General
Electric. Hard to see it doesn't go the same way...

------
tooltalk
WSJ's paywall sucks. [http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/07/27/chinas-
next-t...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/07/27/chinas-next-target-
u-s-microchip-hegemony-2.html)

